# carro autónomo que de una vuelta completa a una pista de atletismo en el menor tiempo



## alexcrombie (Abr 5, 2012)

muy buenas tardes quisiera que me ayudaran a elegir la mejor opción para construir un carro autónomo que de una vuelta a una pista de atletismo en el menor tiempo posible. Esto es que se coloque el carro en la pista y una vez que arranque haga todo solo hasta completar la vuelta (autónomo) sin control remoto. Este carro es para un concurso de la escuela espero y me puedan hechar una mano y que me den una buena idea de cual es es mejor sistema que se pueda utilizar en este terreno !!!!! 
las opciones que hay son:
-óptica pero creo que perdería tiempo en encontrar el obstáculo ya que el único obstáculo que tendría es la orilla externa de la pista y en cada vuelta perdería tiempo valioso !!!

-la otra seria muy difícil creo yo !! seria calcular tiempos hasta que llegue a la posición donde tiene que dar la vuelta y con un cronometro integrado en el sistema mandar la señal para que las llantas delantera giren y las de atrás frenen un poco para que con esa velocidad que lleva no se voltie el carro y esto haría en cada vuelta que diera !!!!!

que me pueden aportar a las ideas que tengo o que otra idea pueden agregar sera de mucho su ayuda !!! ok 

buen día hasta pronto!!


----------



## Dano (Abr 5, 2012)

busca "seguidor de linea"


----------



## alexcrombie (Abr 6, 2012)

Dano dijo:


> busca "seguidor de linea"



hola muchas gracias por responder! 

si lo considere en principio pero como va a recorrer una distancia de aprox medio km pues creí que era impractico colocar una linea a lo largo de toda la pista !!!!!! y aparte pregunte a los que organizan la competencia y me dijeron que no era posible colocarla !!!!! es por tal motivo que tuve que considerar mas alternativas...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2012)

alexcrombie dijo:


> hola muchas gracias por responder!
> 
> si lo considere en principio pero como va a recorrer una distancia de aprox medio km pues creí que era impractico colocar una linea a lo largo de toda la pista !!!!!! y aparte pregunte a los que organizan la competencia y me dijeron que no era posible colocarla !!!!! es por tal motivo que tuve que considerar mas alternativas...



¿ Y que sugerencia tienes como para que se guíe el vehículo ?


----------



## alexcrombie (Abr 7, 2012)

una seria por optica como lo describi en el texto de la pregunta y la otra alternativa que se me ocurre es usando tiempos de desplazamiento; esto es que cuando tenga que dar la vuelta medir cuanto tiempo tarda en llegar a ese lugar donde dara la vuelta y ahi darle la instruccion de que rote el eje de las llantas ciertos grados por cierto tiempo y asi para todas las vueltas que de en este cado serian 4 vueltas (una en cada esquina de la pista ) .... alguna otra alternativa que me puedan mencionar ??


----------



## chclau (Abr 7, 2012)

Algo que está relacionado con el tiempo, pero que te libera de las variaciones de velocidad que pudiera haber, es medir la distancia que recorrieron las ruedas, y después hacer lo mismo que pensaste hacer por tiempos, haciéndolo por distancias.

El problema que le veo a este sistema es que si entrás a alguna de las dos rectas en forma diagonal, aunque sea una diagonal no muy pronunciada, te podés llegar a salir de pista a lo largo de la recta. Quizá ayudaría agregar unas cuantas líneas paralelas solamente al comienzo de cada uno de los dos tramos rectos como para recalibrar el vehículo en forma paralela a la pista.


----------



## alexcrombie (Abr 9, 2012)

pero como va a llebar velocidad no creo que alcance a detectar las lineas para guiarlo !!!!


----------



## sektor8 (Abr 9, 2012)

disculpa pero la pista de atletismo de que material es ? otra pregunta tiene barandas o algo asi a los costados?


----------



## chclau (Abr 9, 2012)

Decime, quién es el argentino acá, vos o yo? Digo, por eso de que dicen de que somos los argentinos los que a cada solución le encontramos el problema.

Ahora, fuera de broma, si tu carrito anduviera a 50 km. por hora (lo que ya me parece bastante rápido) y la cinta de calibración tiene un largo de 1 metro, tenés unos 70 milisegundos para alinearte con la cinta. No me parece un tiempo tan corto.


----------



## alexcrombie (Abr 9, 2012)

sektor8 dijo:


> disculpa pero la pista de atletismo de que material es ? otra pregunta tiene barandas o algo asi a los costados?



tiene un perfil de banqueta solo en el obalo interno de la pista y es de piedrita parecida a la de tezontle o algo asi se le llama (es de la piedra de color rojiso pegandole a ginda)


----------

